# good day



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

hi we went to a show today my child came 2nd in jumping and 6 in show hunter she had a good day she was riding a friends pony that she has never rode be for. we are hoping to go to a show nice week on her own pony


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Congratulations and well done I loved competing on my ponies and my parents were really supportive too - good luck for your little one next week on his/her own pony


----------

